# My 350Z engine bay dress up



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi guys 
Thought I would post up some beofre during and after pics of the Zeds engine bay.
Unfortunately there is quite a lot of plastic under the bonnet which makes my route of choice - powder coating - a little limited.
Quite happy with the result for now though.
Heres an on purchase pic








A first proper clean pic








A load of bits ripped of pic (at least it shows I did it. LOL)








Nice purple bits and new air filter - sounds great








I now have the strut brace and front cover done in hyper black as well but have not photo'd it yet.
Quite happy with the initial result but looking to customise the plastic front cver and get some braided steel piping for the hose work when finances allow!
Ming the Busy


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great, nice job :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice look forward to the piccies


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Why is the underside of the bonnet white ? Were the Japs trying to save a few microns of paint:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool  

Are they aftermarket or standard parts treated?



mr v6 said:


> Why is the underside of the bonnet white ? Were the Japs trying to save a few microns of paint:lol:


They often do that, iirc most Skylines have a different coloured engine bay to the outside.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

mr v6 said:


> Why is the underside of the bonnet white ? Were the Japs trying to save a few microns of paint:lol:


Its actually a silver colour on a gun metal grey car!
I have had a few jap cars and the engine bay is always a different colour. It looks like the base coat of what ever colour the car is painted and although glossed over still looks different. 
Why??
Don't know but they do it with lots of them.
My GTO and my Honda were like it!!
Ming the Unsure


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Cool
> 
> Are they aftermarket or standard parts treated?


Hi alex
The plenum is a standard 350Z plenum powder coated Cadbury's purple.
The intake pipe, air filter and heat shield for the air filter are after market bits bought for about £80 on ebay. I then polished the filter casing and had the pipe and box coated.
I have a mate at the powder coaters and he fits my stuff in around the firms stuff. same quality lower price:thumb: 
Trouble is it gets addictive and you end up looking at an engine bay of a car to see what it will look like coated BEFORE you decide whether or not to buy it!! LOL
Ming the Obssesive


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

impressive work, top job:thumb:


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

looks good !!!!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

looks good


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there!


----------



## H-5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ming, I thought you were changing the Cadbury purple after the first round?? I may as well show my hand (no hijack intended!  )

Here's mine as a comparision, without before pics as they're not on photobucket at the moment. Plenum off for a polish soon.....


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello mate
Nice strut brace!! I like the long intake arm as well it will look good with a polished plenum!
Do you find that the after market air filters can affect tick over? Mine is fine but if I rev it and let it drop it does drop very low before it picks back up! I don't remember it doing this before!
I did intend to swop colours - candy blue or candy red were in the frame - but the spare plenum never materialised and I didn't want the car off the road again. (I should have done it when it went in for the body work after the wind damage.
I have had the spare front cover painted hyper black to match the strut brace but i am unhappy with the result. Its on for now but 'for now' is the important part of the sentence. LOL
Finances got a little tight as I intended getting a 'special' made up in ally this year but after the first debacle I am a little reluctant I am also still looking at getting the wheels powder coated. I also want to get a special top hose made up but have not got round to it yet.
The powder coaters have a new colour which is smoked chrome over black as opposed to the white that is the normal base. I am waiting on a sample before I decide on it though.
I do have a few ideas for the winter period but again it is money driven and Mrs Ming and I have just booked for Vegas again for April!!
Good to hear from you again.
Ming the Busy


----------



## H-5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ming said:


> Hello mate
> Nice strut brace!! I like the long intake arm as well it will look good with a polished plenum!
> Do you find that the after market air filters can affect tick over? Mine is fine but if I rev it and let it drop it does drop very low before it picks back up! I don't remember it doing this before!
> I did intend to swop colours - candy blue or candy red were in the frame - but the spare plenum never materialised and I didn't want the car off the road again. (I should have done it when it went in for the body work after the wind damage.
> ...


Hi bud,

I haven't found it affect the tick over so far, no. Just the noise and pull at higher revs........ :driver: 

Did you know that Phil on the Zed forum operates an exchange option on a plenum? He has polished ones but I'm sure he may do something for you if you wanted one sent to the powder coaters?

I did have a new engine cover on it's way, but after 3 months waiting I cancelled it and am waiting for my money back as we speak....

Next up will be replacement tanks, coloured pipes and air diversion plate.

Needing some suggestions for places that do chromed / polished bolts and fixings though?

P.S. I have a big holiday in Italy next year, so the challenge might have to go on to next year! 

Good to hear from you.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

The cleaning job looks BRILLIANT, but the purple?????!!!!??????!!!!!!?????!!!!!!


----------

